# Making a new turning tool



## Warren White (Dec 5, 2018)

My friend David and I decided we would like to try our hand at making a Bedan tool, complete with a handle.  I am pleased with the outcome.

Dave ordered three pieces of HSS; 5/16" square by 10 or 11 inches long.  We turned the handles out of spaulted oak (at least that was what it was called), and made the ferrules out of 3/4" copper pipe.

I decided I would try a Bedan with a single grind at something near 45 degrees; Dave is going to experiment on some different grinds.  Properly used, it cuts Walnut like butter!!

Your comments and/or suggestions are always most welcome.  Total cost:  Steel $5.00 each; handle $3.50; copper ferrule $.98  Total:  less than $10.00.  

I are a tool maker!!!


----------



## tomas (Dec 5, 2018)

Warren, I'm sure that I'm not the only one wishing for pictures.

Tomas


----------



## Warren White (Dec 5, 2018)

*Oops!*

There were pictures when I started.  I guess too much time elapsed between when I started and when I finished the post.  

Sorry.  I hope this works.


----------



## KLJ (Dec 5, 2018)

Very nice if it works as good as it looks then you should really enjoy it, the wood looks more like maple to me instead of oak. You can save a lot of money making your own tools and the joy of it being your creation is part of the fun also.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 5, 2018)

Enjoy the Bedan,a very handy tool.

Stay safe my friend and enjoy the Christmas Season.
Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 5, 2018)

Outstanding job of making your own Bedan, thanks for sharing!

Have a store bought Bedan and love it.  Use mine for turning beads, parting tool, and skew.  Once get some practice in very good tool to have.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kglcgy6TgxU

I don’t sharpen my Bedan on the grinder instead use a diamond card to hone the tool. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8yL3frowM

Jean Francois is a master in using a Bedan, and has demonstrate here and other countries. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMDPE8i4LiQ


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 5, 2018)

You am a toolmaker. Wildman, I need to view the video links. Thanks.


----------



## Warren White (Dec 5, 2018)

KLJ said:


> Very nice if it works as good as it looks then you should really enjoy it, the wood looks more like maple to me instead of oak.



Sorry, Keith.  It is Maple, just as you suggested.  I don't know why I wrote down oak.  You are exactly right.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## magpens (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice going, Warren !


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 5, 2018)

I forgot to ask- where did you get the HSS for the Bedan? Need to make one.


----------



## Warren White (Dec 5, 2018)

*Got the steel....*

....from Amazon.  3 of them for $14.66.

https://www.amazon.com/XMHF-Square-...TF8&qid=1544058723&sr=8-2&keywords=hss+blanks

Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## Wildman (Dec 6, 2018)

The Bedan takes a lot of practice if going to use it for more than a parting tool.  Tool rest height very important for tool control when using as a skew or attempting to turn beads. Using as a skew about same height has normal skew whether oval or conventional.  I raise my tool rest little higher when cutting beads, and make a few adjustments so maintain control.  

Takes lot of practice and lots of scrap wood to master but well worth the effort.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 6, 2018)

Timely, if I may say so. We are getting an Amazon order together. Will add this. Get dowel rod for handle and some copper tubing for the neck. Did you grind the angle on a low speed grinder? Have both- fast and slow. Slow best for heat buildup.
Videos were good as far as the demo but two had sound that left a bit to be desired.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 6, 2018)

Note that with the bedan, the small area right under your cutting corner becomes your “bevel” when making a cut. The bedan can also be used with the ground bevel up or down. ( English v/s French....or vice/versa) It depends what you are comfortable with for the cuts you are making.
In the egg video, I notice the turner only turns right handed and comes around the headstock, reaches over to make some cuts which would be much safer and more easily done if he were to switch to his left hand.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 6, 2018)

Charlie, thanks. I know some turners who I feel can give me the angles needed for an efficient cut.


----------



## Warren White (Dec 6, 2018)

[QUOTEDid you grind the angle on a low speed grinder? Have both- fast and slow. [/QUOTE]

I have a Ricon  Slow Speed Grinder with CBN wheels; I did the first cut on the 80 grit and finished it with the 360 grit.  It went well.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 6, 2018)

You will see bevel up or down all depends upon what a turner is trying to do!  I have tried bevel down and that works too but prefer bevel up.

Jean Francois videos pretty much demonstrates tool bevel up, holding & tool control and tool rest height in his videos.  

Normally not big fan of making my own turning tools but Warren’s 5/16” Bedan as good as anything you can buy today.  My My 3/8” Bedan is made by Sorby and bought in late 1990’s and didn’t pay what they are asking for one now.

Thought would like a 1/2” Bedan could only find one made by Glaser/Hitech and cost $155 + shipping.  At that price don’t need a 1/2” exotic steel Bedan.  M2 HSS is all you need, because until get proficient with it not a tool will use everyday.  Once get proficient with a Bedan will replace your skews!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 6, 2018)

Doug Thompson sells a 3/8” square Bedan. It is on his website for $70. This is his 10V Steel
You can either use an existing handle, order one from Doug or make your own.


----------

